# replace pull start cord on eager 1



## silent_elite (Jul 2, 2009)

so for those of you'll who read my last post on the craftsman eager 1 i found on the street i finished fixing it and she runs. a little to loud but theres no muffler. thank you geogrubb and justin3

so theres a new problem, the pull cord snapped. the cord looked liked it had been been frayed at the ends where it snapped. it was a string hanging out the mower but the pull cord is suppose to be attached to the frame that you push.

so how do i replace the cord and does the length matter?
thanks guys


----------



## silent_elite (Jul 2, 2009)

btw the starter cover does not have screws, it has rivets


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It's good to hear you have it running, success is a wonderful sound.
Now for the pull cord, since your engine doesn't have a removeable starter cover it will be necessary to remove the entire shroud, Pic#1(the pictures posted are for reference only and are from a B&S), after removal, turn the starter pulley in the direction it would travel if you were pulling the rope to start the engine, when it is at the end of travel, Pic#2, lock the pulley remove the knot and old rope, thread the new rope, tie the knot and slowly let it rewind, reinstall the shroud and you are done. Check the pics for reference. Have a good one. Geo









This is with the rope extended.


----------

